# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Bij mensen met overgewicht is signaalfunctie voor volle maag beschadigt

## Leontien

Er is een reden ontdekt waarom mensen met overgewicht, die zijn afgevallen na twee jaar weer terug gaan naar overgewicht of zelfs zwaarder. Wetenschapper van de universiteit van Adelaide ontdekten dat de signaalfunctie bij mensen met zwaar overgewicht beschadigd raakt en niet herstelt als ze zijn afgevallen. 

Het volle gevoel in de maag is er niet meer, waardoor mensen dan doorgaan met eten. Dat komt doordat de zenuwen die de hersenen moeten vertellen dat de maag is opgerekt niet meer goed werkt.

Zou je die signaalfunctie weer kunnen herstellen volgens jou?

----------


## Wendy

Dan lijkt me een maagcorrectie ook niet veel helpen, omdat er dus geen signaal wordt gegeven naar de hersenen dat de maag vol zit.

----------


## koffiedik

Eten is weten!

----------

